# NEW! Wednesday Night Bass Tournaments at Griggs Reservoir!



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

John Garrett (TheBigJG) and I (fishingredhawk) will begin hosting open bass tournaments at Griggs Reservoir every Wednesday night at 6:00 p.m. sharp, starting this Wednesday (6-25-08).

We have a nice set of digital scales and a weigh tub. Our goal is to provide the guys who fish this tournament with a fair and efficiently run competitive tournament. 

Entry fees are $20 per single or $40 per team. We will be paying back 100% of entry fees collected every night, based on the pay schedule set forth in the official rules. Please take a look at the official rules and details attached below. If you are interested in fishing, we will collecting entry fees beginning at 5:15 this Wednesday. Come and fish with us, and I promise you will have a good time!

If you have any questions, please feel free to contact me via PM or cell phone.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Finally...


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Definitely will be there....

it's about time


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job with getting everything together guys. I look forward to fishing as many as I can this season.


----------



## gofeesh (Nov 14, 2006)

We'll try to make as many as we can. Looking forward to it. Are you and John fishing separate or together.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Thats great; I have been sick for the last week but I wll try to make has many i can...........


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Looking forward to seeing everyone tonight. It looks like it will be a pretty good turnout!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

I love it!
wish i could go
good luck
I'll spread the word
never know, when you least expect it, i may have opportunity to donate


----------

